# Graveyard Cars - Mrs Oregon



## aussiemuscle308

I was testing out a technique to made damaged panels, so used it to make this car from Graveyard Cars. it was a totally wrecked hemi cuda. 
I used heavy foil (thicker than cooking foil) from the seals inside food cans. I press the foil and burnish it to get the right shape. then i damaged the panels, and backfilled them with body filler to retain it's shape. I built a the cuda body up on an old junk chassis (mpc firebird i think).


----------



## aussiemuscle308

this is what it's based on:


----------



## finaprint

That's a whopping great idea!


----------



## scooke123

Looks cool - I've seen that car on the show.


----------



## f1steph

It must be a pretty hard job to built such a destroyed car.... nice work !!!! Looks like it got hit by a train...


----------

